# A Long Night



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks like being a long night tonight. One of my little guys has a bad case of chickenpox. He's covered in those itchy spots and can't seem to settle for more than 5 minutes at a time, so I'm in and out of his room trying to calm him down.

Anyone have any useful tips for easing the itch, already trying calamine and a bit of calpol!!

Matt


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Matt, hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Calamine lotion is the best bet Matt, try not to let him scratch the spots, they will scar if infected.

An ice pack might help too.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Cheers guys. It really is tough on him, he's nearly 3 and just about old enough to understand it but not quite able to stop scratching!! Fingers crossed any that do scar will be out of general view.

One strange thing I just noticed. Looked at the view new posts section and this topic came up with 2 replies but 0 views!!!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

I think Roy made a few changes to take the strain off the server recently Matt.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Matt....been there....

You might like to try Sudocrem......its an anti-irritent cream...readilly available and less than Â£2 for a good sized pot...got ours from Tesco, if I remember correctly.

Roger


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ah, we have a giant pot of sudocrem. Hadn't thought of trying that, I might give it a go when he next wakes if he lets me.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Battery's going on the laptop and it's all quiet at the moment so gonna try and get a few hours kip. FIngers crossed little un can get some sleep too.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

The right stuff has been mentioned, Sudocrem, Calpol and Calamine. 3 is a tough age to have this, do your best to stop him knocking the tops of the spots when they scab. Long sleeves, pants and loose fitting cotton may help, keep an eye on any facial ones and try to make sure he doesn't scratch those.


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

Positive Karma, Matt.

Hope he's alright


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hope he gets better soon Matt,

I did not get Chicken Pox till I was 21 and it was very bad.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Think I was about 24/25, bloody hell, just thinking about the itching that was on my scalp drives me crazy even now.

My lad Joseph got it at 3 and only has one visible crater left


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Strangest thing is I have identical twin boys. They spend virtually all their time together. One of them picked it up about 10 days ago and only got a few spots, now his brother has it and is completely covered in them. Who'd have guessed identical twins could be so different.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi, I have identical twin boys as well! They are 2 1/2 years old. They had chickenpocks a few months ago. Total nightmare. Just for your infor, we thought only one was going to have it, but right at the end of the incubation period (about 21 days) the other one got it, so watch out! All the suggestions are spot on.

Good luck!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Hope he's ok soon. I not had them-so live in fear.


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> Hope he's ok soon. I not had them-so live in fear.


Yeah, I'm quite relieved they've got them early so we don't have to worry about a more serious dose in later life. Did manage to get a few hours sleep last night, although had to sleep on the floor next to his bed. Hoping for a more peaceful night tonight, but have the calpol, sudocrem and calamine at the ready.


----------

